# Devils Lake guide busted for drugs



## buster58301 (Mar 22, 2004)

I heard that a Devils Lake guide got busted for Meth and had his preliminary hearing today. Did anybody hear how it went or is it this afternoon? Sounds like crow bar hotel for the idiot.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I didn't hear anything about it? Was it a possession charge or was he making the junk?


----------



## buster58301 (Mar 22, 2004)

From what a friend has told me, he was doing both plus some other illegal activities. I wonder what kind of clients he had??


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

From what i've heard, nearly all of the g/o's in ND participate in highly illegal activities such as this. :stirpot: :stirpot: :stirpot: :stirpot: :stirpot: We should look into abolishing g/o's in the state of ND. :stirpot: :stirpot: :stirpot:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

870 XPRS, In another forum you and many others hammered on a Snowflake for being a racist towards the Hmong people. Now you say that all g/o's are paricipating in highly illegal activities. As a licenced g/o in North Dakota I find those remarks very OFFENSIVE. I like many other g/o hardworking honest people. Yes there are some bad ones and I would be the first to aknowledge that.No matter what profession you are in there are some outlaws if you have a job 870 look at your profession also.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)




----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

g/o said:


> In another forum you ...hammered on Snowflake for being a racist towards the Hmong people.


now now, i did no such thing. I simply said that by him saying what he did didn't mean that he had yarbles as he put it. I said nothing about a racist comment, just a fun poke at somebody talking over the net. I'll agree maybe there are a few strait g/o's out there, my opinion of course, but I dont' think it's really a very high percentage of them.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Is it open season yet guys? :wink: :lol:


----------



## buster58301 (Mar 22, 2004)

I hear he got charged with three felonies------#1-Meth, #2 Ecstasy, #3 manufacturing. Where is the tallest tree?? His name is Ryan Genre......and I guess he is still guiding!!!


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

I know if I was a G/O I'd look for the ones doing illegal activities and turn them in..... Then I could lease their stuff up too. :lol:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Buster, Has he been just charged or has he been to court? Remeber you are innocent until proven guilty. If he is found quilty on a felony he will never guide in ND again and he will never have a firearm in his possesion the ATF will make sure of that. Thanks for the info


----------



## buster58301 (Mar 22, 2004)

His formal charges were brought against him and he was bound over to District Court on those charges. Apparently they have enough evidence to convict :sniper:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

This is the stuff that makes me sick. Edited for wrongful interpretation.


----------



## nilsmaster (Sep 26, 2003)

870. Hope you are not serious. I'm not exactly a fan of large outfitters but I know quite a few guides and they are stand up citizens. Members of school board, own town businesses, teach school and coach. That comment of yours was reaching for the stars and just had to check ya.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

buster58301 said:


> I hear he got charged with three felonies------#1-Meth, #2 Ecstasy, #3 manufacturing. Where is the tallest tree?? His name is Ryan Genre......and I guess he is still guiding!!!


Does he operate Fins n Feathers?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

buster58301 said:


> I hear he got charged with three felonies------#1-Meth, #2 Ecstasy, #3 manufacturing. Where is the tallest tree?? His name is Ryan Genre......and I guess he is still guiding!!!


nils that comment was not directed just towards a guide or outfitter or whoever. Check the quote right above me, thats what it is for. I would apologize if this fellow was found innocent, but there is just to much of this BS going on in rural ND these days. It makes me sick. This kind of stuff goes beyond the hunting issues that may pull some of us apart. This kind of stuff is what kills our kids, friends, relatives, and others. I was not speaking in the frame of sending him to jail because he was a guide, just because of what had occurred.


----------



## nilsmaster (Sep 26, 2003)

It comes down to personal accountability and no matter what that is what a person should be judged upon. Sickening it is but what is even more sickening is a person like Kobe Bryant or Jason Kidd. I hate NBA basketball but look at what these people do everyday and how many kids follow and worship them. With rural america I think that we have parents still around that give a hoot and teach kids write and wrong. The gentleman nailed for his lack of personal accountability will pay his price. lets just thank the Lord for things we have and pray for those that need them. Amen.


----------



## nilsmaster (Sep 26, 2003)

p.s.

I wouldn't preach personal accountablility unless I feel I could. I've recently had a lack of personal accountability but it will be the last. Lessons learned are lessons learned especially when you realize it's as simple as personal accountability. Yeppers...life goes on.

There's two life's right. The one we lived while making mistakes and the one we choose to live after them. Badda bing.


----------



## nilsmaster (Sep 26, 2003)

p.s.

Nothing too severe I might add. Don't want no one thinking bad about me :wink: It was just something to give me enough embarassment and a slap in the face to wake up and smell the roses.


----------



## buster58301 (Mar 22, 2004)

I think it is Fins and Feathers out of Minnewaukan.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

He hasnt been guiding for the past 2 years although he DOES have his guiding license, i know him and know that he has not been guiding the last couple years although he did quite a bit of it before then.


----------



## Waterfowlerguy (Mar 4, 2004)

And lets not forget all the highly toxic chemicals that are created / used when making meth....they are often dumped into the ground or water by the cooks after they are done. Between that and the poisons he has supplied to your community if it can be proven this guy was guilty they should hang him...Of course trees or lamp posts may be hard to find out there so I recommend some sort of yard arm off the side of a grain elevator.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Wow!


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

I can no longer keep my big mouth shut.

Shame on you 870 xprs. How dare you take the activities of one idiot and connect them with a larger group of hard working, honest american citizens. You have proven to me that after this reply I no longer need to respond to anything you say. Thank you for lightening my work load.

As for you Waterfowlerguy,
Please stay home this hunting season and don't ruin the purity of the ND hunting experience. Your distastful comments towards this great state that I live in really pi$$ me off. If I were to find you in the field you would be in dire straits. Stay in that cesspool which you call the twin cities, we do not want our great state dirtied up by ignoramus' like yourself.

cootkiller


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Is this the guy who bought the $63,000 hover craft last year?? I'll bid $10,000 on it..... 8)


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

LOL


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Coot,
What did waterfowlerguy say that upset you so much? Made a comment about some trees and a few light posts. Wow, your a real mental giant threatening people who want to enjoy the outdoors. Something you say you love so much. I think you are the wrong poster boy for the state of North Dakota. The people of North Dakota are kind, soft spoken, well thought and friendly. Qualities that you have proven over and over you do not possess. :lol:

I am dumber for having read your post. Thanks alot. You have the worst little man's syndrome I've ever seen. :eyeroll:


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

but gg, I am not a small man. I just get scik of Minnesotans wanting to come here to hunt and then bshing everything else about our state.
Knowing that you are a younger guy, maybe some wisdom from someone older wouldn't be a bad idea. Maybe you should try to take more pride in this great state of ours and defend it a little, I know you live in fargo and are a little removed from us here out on the prairie, but try to step outside you own box and take a look at things from others point of view.

cootkiller


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

Coot:

Don't understand your anger. First, if the individual is guilt, let the
court system do its job. Second, what did waterfowlerguy say that
upset you so much? If you are not aware, meth is currently the
#1 problem in both rural Mn and ND for drug usage, not to mention
the enviromental impact!

After futher reading Coot, either you know "Ryan Genre" and 
take offense that someone placed his name on this thread,
or YOU ARE "Ryan Genre". Either case my advise is to drop 
this, until others on the site also put 2 and 2 together.

Final, who made you the spokesman for ND? You would be
my last pick. I compare you to Fetch!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I've lost it.  I can't even get a reaction anymore to spice up these boards. :lol: :stirpot:


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

I guess this gives new meaning to hunting on the "X". :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

SiouxperDave25 said:


> I guess this gives new meaning to hunting on the "X". :lol:


I need an icon for some drums....

:lol:


----------



## Waterfowlerguy (Mar 4, 2004)

Coot, I don't know who ****** in your cornflakes this morning but my response was out of respect for your state and the good people who live there. If this guy is proven guilty I stand by my previous post. If you are that sensitive about a little good natured ribbing to lighten an otherwise very serious post then you need help. The meth cooks are destroying rural communities and the people that live in them all over the midwest and they are poisoning the land and wildlife in the process. As a 6th grade teacher if you don't have an issue with that then there is something wrong with you. As far as threatening me goes ... threatening people is not nice, nor is it smart when you don't know them. It is also a quick way to loose your teaching license coach. We don't know each other well enough to hate each other do we? If you wan't to chat with me P.M. me and we can talk. I am pretty easy to get along with.

P.S.- The cities are a cesspool and part of the reason is they lost the fight that you are only now entering a long time ago. Be vigilant in your community!


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

No, 
I am not Ryan Genre, degenerates like him need only one type of justice, .22 in the head. Drug dealers and producers make everyone elses lives harder.
fowlguy,
I was not threatening you, just ribbing back, as you called it. If you know anything about me you know that I take everything on these boards very lightheartedly. As far a getting me to lose my teaching CERTIFICATE, go ahead, then I could become a jobless slacker like yourself and hunt and fish everyday :lol: 
I do take some offense though when people complain when they come out here to hunt and fish and then try to brag about how great the hunting and fishing was back home and how they think it sucks in ND. Two things occur in my mind at that point, #1 These people obviously have no clue HOW to hunt and fish and #2 Why don't they just leave!

cootkiller


----------



## PSDC (Jul 17, 2003)

Coot,

You are a funny guy!

Do you teach six grade, or are you STILL 
in 6th grade.

You made a threat to waterfowlerguy, PERIOD.

Please remember, a court of law may not take that
remark as ribbing!

Who has been complaining about the great state of ND?
Prove your statement!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

"I take these boards very lightheartedly",,,, :toofunny: Somewhat hypocritical if you ask me, cause that's not the first time he's threatened somebody on these forums.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Okay, I think we all got the point and we all agree that crimes like this shouldn't be tolerated.

But I'm concerned with the shots being thrown around this forum lately. Maybe it's because the hunting season has been away too long, maybe the heat is getting to us.

Personal attacks will NOT be taken lightly, as most of you should already know.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/members/phpBB/terms.html

THREAD LOCKED - Patience running low


----------

